# Shifter play



## gflo917 (Mar 8, 2012)

just started today... most of the time it's been fine and shifts perfect... i've got a BMM shifter in it already, but starting today there's play... not side to side, but back and forth... mainly in gears 1, 3, & 5... idk, maybe a 1/2" to 3/4" of play... anyone know what can cause this or what i can do to tighten it back up???


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm guessing you mean B&M, I have never had experience with those shifters but i hardly ever see good reviews on them. most of the time they tend to break in half....on to the technical side, does it feel like the transmission is sloppy or just the engagement on the gears,Grinding? hard getting into gear? or just feels like a longer throw then usual?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

B&M has lots of serious issues but it sounds like you need to tighten the bolts on the handle


----------



## bcar69 (May 3, 2012)

look up tick performance they sell B&M and and specialize in LS ant T56


----------



## gflo917 (Mar 8, 2012)

sorry... my fat finger hit the wrong key... its GMM race shifter... 

and the tranny has normal engagement... no grinds or popping coming from it... just the shifter feels a little sloppy... i'll take a look at the bolts to the lever and make sure its all tightened up...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's the bolts. Use red Lock-tite


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

bcar69 said:


> look up tick performance they sell B&M and and specialize in LS ant T56


Tick Performance is a good company but there is real world evidence that proves the B&M is failure prone compared to other shifters, now there are some that have never had problems and the most i have read about them failing was at the track where the driver probably was slamming gears, but all in all theres been known issues with them. look it up


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The most troubling B&M problem is the little ball snapping off that goes into the trans shifter cup. Leakage of tranny fluid from a poorly designed mount and bad handle shafts are others. Somewhere there's probably a Yugo still running. . .


----------

